

Jason Calacanis Planning a Startup Camp - manvsmachine
http://www.calacanis.com/2008/03/22/startup-camp-for-entrepreneurs/

======
girk
I think this sounds like a great idea, especially given Jason's extensive
experience working with young entrepreneurs and start-ups.

However, I am concerned with the "open door policy" and the "free to cheap"
cost. With no real barrier to entry, the amount of participating people may
become overwhelming, thus making it difficult and/or impossible to achieve the
"intimacy" aspect.

In addition, both of these aspects would increase the possibility that the
participants would not necessarily be the type of highly motivated,
independent people (who would have found their way into the startup camp
regardless of any barrier to entry, no matter how challenging) who are
predisposed to succeed in a startup environment.

mS

~~~
manvsmachine
I was thinking the exact same thing when I first read it. There's got to be
some kind of criteria in place to keep it effective and focused. Even if it's
just a simple, written application stating who you are, why you want to be
there, etc; at least then you can tell if you're dealing with an intelligent
human being and if they're serious or not. That said, I'd be really interested
in seeing a series of camps that helps those of us in the early, formative
stages. It also seems like a great way to learn to develop ideas and meet
potential cofounders.

